# Body kit parts sale!!!



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

KEFFER VW HAS THESE ON SALE
PRICES ARE SEMI-NEGOTIABLE BUT DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING
WILL NEED ZIPCODE TO QUOTE SHIPPING

-jetta sportwagen 09-14 primed rear valance retail $758.72 on sale for $649.99

-primed front valance fits GLI 06-09, GTI 06-10, Jetta 05.5-10, Sportwagen 2009
retail $406.73 on sale for $328.15

-CC light brown (C8Y) 09-14 side skirts retail $770 on sale for $654.50

-Motorsport brand name primed side skirts fits 4 door GTI 06-10 & Rabbit 06-09
retail $210.94 on sale for $169.15

-Motorsport brand name primed side skirts fits 2 door GTI 06-10 & Rabbit 06-09
retail $893.92 on sale for $739.99

-Rear diffuser primed left exhaust exit fits GLI 06-09, Jetta 05.5-10, Sportwagen 09-14
retail $160 on sale for $136

-Jetta 11-14 Toffee Brown (H8Z) side skirts retail $888.12 on sale for $754.90


----------

